# Help with Spare Wheel Carrier please.



## Martinsouthwales (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi, Has anyone ever tried and had success in getting a spare wheel carrier to a Fiat Ducato with the wider motorhome chassis? I recently had a shredded tyre and having no spare was a nightmare. Luckily it happened close to home but Continental, the Tyre company, had no Vanco Camper Tyres in stock themselves and they were in very short supply at wholesalers. It took a week to get a tyre and a further week to get a second to use as spare!  I now have a good spare wheel and tyre but have it stuck under the french bed which isn't ideal. I have a Chausson Flash08 2008 and this has an underslung waste tank at the rear. That means any carrier would need to go amidships. My Tyre fitter reckons there is space there for the wheel to go up high but in talking to the motorhome dealer and the Fiat commercial depot, where I get it serviced,  I might just as well be talking in Swahili. It's like banging my head against a brick wall to try and get any sense out of any of them. The top and bottom is that they just don't want to know. Anything out of the ordinary is just too much trouble for them. Any help you can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## n brown (Sep 14, 2011)

sounds like you'll have to get one made,unless you can fix in place a normal winch type wheel holder from a ducato/boxer/relay.i think these are about £150.a decent metal shop should be able to sort this out


----------



## MikeH (Sep 14, 2011)

An idea - take your MH to an LPG fitter. He can fabricate a bracket that will take a doughnut shaped LPG tank that goes in the space you have. All he needs to do different is make it hinge, (not difficult), and you could fasten it with a padlock.


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Sep 14, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your input. I like that idea Mike. My wife's cousin is an LPG installer. I will be talking nicely!


----------



## Tco (Sep 14, 2011)

MY MH is on a Boxer so should be substantially the same.  The spare wheel is carried in a frame the front of  which hooks on two holes in the chassis above the rear axle. The rear is suspended on an adjustabe hook. It is a pig of a job to get the wheel frame up and down to ground level, but it is possible. If you have weak shoulders, a jack underneath it helps.   If it would help you I could photograph the arrangement tomorrow and e-mail the pics to you or post them on here. Let me know if you want me to do that.

Tony.


----------



## Martinsouthwales (Sep 14, 2011)

That would be great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Tco (Sep 15, 2011)

This one shows one of the "Hooks" that hang from the chassis. the hook is made from 12mm solid bar.







This is a general view of the carrier.





This shows the screw which hold the carrier up at the back end.  The spare fits between the rear axle and the waste water tank.





There is also a "safety bar" which would prevent the wheel sliding forward in the event of an emergency stop. In Practice the wheel is gripprd so tightly it is not really necessary.






I hope these help. The third photo should be rotated 90deg anti-clockwise.

Tony.


----------



## maingate (Sep 30, 2011)

On your model (X2/50, post 2007), there has been a thread on outandaboutlive (the MMM forum) recently, regarding tyre carriers. You might pick up some useful info on there. I believe that the older style underslung carriers are not compatible with the newer models (but I could be wrong). :hammer:


----------



## bob72 (Sep 30, 2011)

The one fitted to my Ducato 2007 LWB Maxi van broke.  When I replaced it the new part was pretty different but was a multi fit type.  It supported (with supplied adapters) a few different chassis.

The problem I had was figuring out how to fit it as it was located in a different sport to the old one.  At the end of the day I figured it out and it's been OK since.

Fiat part number P1364427080 cost me around £230 including VAT


----------

